# Egg spot on males?



## betta33 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hey! Just wondering if this is normal and why some males have something that looks like an egg spot? what is it?


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

Its not too uncommon to see these false ovipositors in young male betta fish, I believe it is a part of their "breeding" organ sticking out, they usually disappear with age, though some may keep it through maturity.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It's certainly common among my wild betta males, even when they reach sexual maturity. It just adds to the difficulty of sexing some species.


----------

